
Ask HN: Did any book(s) change your life in 2016? - petecooper
If so, I&#x27;d appreciate the details (title, author) and a few words about why.<p>Sunday curiosity, no ulterior motive.<p>Thanks very much in advance.
======
gina650
I have been noticing my time towards podcasts and videos have been increasing
and books decreasing.

However very proud of my dedicated bookcase towards an entire collection of
billionaire books that I enjoy re-reading and strategically place by my desk
so I can see them everyday as I work.

Have you seen the YCombinator booklist that just came out?google yc booklists
for multiple years.

Besides those, How to fail at almost everything and still win big (scott
adams) for chapter 23 about affirmations was a life changer for me - awesome.

Ask and it is Given by ester and jerry hicks.

Never split the difference by top FBI hostage negotiator. Chris Voss

Looking forward to Tim Ferris book which is compiled from his podcast
interviews.

------
acucciniello
The Law of Success by Napolean Hill Reasons Why: \- I learned that every
thought you have is a vibration, every vibration you send out can be picked up
by others. \- It breaks down alot of skills for success and how to develop
them in a practical way -If you have read Think and Grow Rich by Napolean Hill
this is a basically a better/more in depth version.

